# two quick questions...



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

1. If my cd drive is a secondary master, should the jumper on it be set to slave or master?

2. If i'm installing an image from a cd (bak file is on cd) then would i have to take out the mfstools cd? or would i need to cd drives?

Thanks


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Also, I have a maxtor diamonmax 9 plus. How would I set that jumper to slave? I dont understand the labeling on it..i think it's asking me to put the jumper horizontally on the top 2nd and top 3rd pin. Is that correct? I thought i had to remove the jumper entirely to make it a slave?


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

spatel783 said:


> Also, I have a maxtor diamonmax 9 plus. How would I set that jumper to slave? I dont understand the labeling on it..i think it's asking me to put the jumper horizontally on the top 2nd and top 3rd pin. Is that correct? I thought i had to remove the jumper entirely to make it a slave?


Page 7 of my Maxtor manual shows Style A2 (includes DiamondMax Plus 9) with jumper block slave position: single square jumper in upper right.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

No.

http://maxtor.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1qdW1wZXJz&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

It shows it as I described.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If the link is for the correct drive - slave = no jumpers.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> If the link is for the correct drive - slave = no jumpers.


ttodd1, you get a gold star!!!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

mikeny said:


> Page 7 of my Maxtor manual shows Style A2 (includes DiamondMax Plus 9) with jumper block slave position: single square jumper in upper right.


I don't know why they show it highlighted that way, but it is showing no jumpers.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

I think we're saying the same thing. If the single black square is not considered a jumper than I agree. If the blue rectangle is the 'jumper' than removing it would constitute removing the jumper. Fine.


----------

